# Surrogacy Program on BBC iplayer



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi all, hope this doesnt offend, but there is a sensitive, eyeopening, and also bit sad one hour documentary on bbc iplayer at moment.  Made I think by Scottish TV (fully subtitled) but about France, where surrogacy is illegal at present.


----------



## SurroAngelUk1405 (Feb 19, 2009)

chloe - can you post the link i cant find it and have a few surrogates wanting to watch it now lol xx thanks


----------

